# Como funciona un laser multipuntos



## sjuan (Dic 9, 2010)

alguien sabe como funciona esto: 




lo vi en una fiesta y  quede intrigado por que no se como funciona y no creo q*UE* sean todos esos diodos lasers mas bien uno y un monton de espejos, bueno no se, espero respuestas o mejor aun un un  sencillo tutorial de como hacerlo jejejeje

PD: de donde salen todas esas luces es de una pequeña caja  como de 15 x15 x12 cm i no creo que hay quepan muchos lasers


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 9, 2010)

A mi me gustaria poder conseguir el laser verde, para instalarlo en otro igual a este.
Las fotos fueron tomadas con una economica camara web.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 9, 2010)

Si, pero que onda, alguien sabe como funciona y en mi caso, si se puede hacer en forma casera?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2010)

es como un proyector, luego las luces o efectos anda a saber, capaz que ni leds tiene, no veo por que leds tendria, si con motorcitos y vidriso de colores agujereados se hace.


hace un tiempo tambien me quede maravillado con algo que parecia un cielo estrellado, muchisimos "leds" ?? chiquitos que cambiaban de color, una cantidad inmensa, algo complejo de controlar...........y era fibra optica y de el otro lado como los veladores:
una fuente de luz, espejos de colores y motorcito.

ojo..fantastico igual.

no hay que quedarse en la cabeza con la "estatica electronica"


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 9, 2010)

Los efectos esos se logran con una punta que viene con los punteros, te paso el link de quien los vende aca en rosario, yo se los compro a el.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-98763397-mini-laser-verde-30mw-repartidor-luces-efectos-lluvia-dj-_JM_

saludos!


----------



## sjuan (Dic 9, 2010)

vaya lo que decia fernandob era verdad es muy simple con un solo laser y una cabeza especial ¿como sera por dentro?






 no creo que esto sea con un solo led


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Dic 10, 2010)

aveces utilizan pequeños primas para reflejar los haces de luz y este tambn tiene la propiedad de variar los colores.. asii de ese modo puede ser un led blanco y al producirse refraccion en el prisma varia su espectro de frecuencias teniendo como resultado diversos colores como los de un arco iris..


----------



## fernandob (Dic 10, 2010)

sjuan dijo:


> vaya lo que decia fernandob era verdad es muy simple con un solo laser y una cabeza especial ¿como sera por dentro?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj3_v7xCyJ0&feature=related
> 
> no creo que esto sea con un solo led


 
eso es un puterio de leds.
10 * 10 leds haces un plano de leds.
y con 10 planso de leds haces un cubo de leds.
som mil leds y ganas de hacerlo ............para hacer algo parecido a tridimensional.
pero busca unos aparatos que con solo una linea MOVIL hacen cosas que parecen 3D.
es fantastico .


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 10, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Los efectos esos se logran con una punta que viene con los punteros, te paso el link de quien los vende aca en rosario, yo se los compro a el.
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-98763397-mini-laser-verde-30mw-repartidor-luces-efectos-lluvia-dj-_JM_
> 
> saludos!



pipa como lo ves al laser?? de verdad bueno??

entonces si un laser puede hacer eso, en el primer video se debe de usar uno de cada coor y un micro ...o capaz que ni micro....pero de verdad buenisimo!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> pipa como lo ves al laser?? de verdad bueno??
> 
> entonces si un laser puede hacer eso, en el primer video se debe de usar uno de cada coor y un micro ...o capaz que ni micro....pero de verdad buenisimo!


 
Meli, ese efecto es la punta que aparece en el video del cual puse el link, los equpos esos usan ese mismo metodo y lo giran en forma mecanica, algunos usan un micro (DMX) para lograr el efecto, otros solo son audirritmicos, y en el primer video, son dos los lasers, el verde y en rojo, 

Y ese mismo (30mW) , tengo varios, con un haz bastante visible y de gran alcance, eso si, se comen las pilas en un suspiro, todavia no le doy en la tecla para su fuente optima, ya queme varios , pero en el ultimo parece que funciona.


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 10, 2010)

jajaja! quemar varios de esos....noooooo!!!
mandame los quemados que los revivo!! pero yo quiero uno !!

buenisimo saber que son lo que venden, capaz me encargo uno


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> jajaja! quemar varios de esos....noooooo!!!
> mandame los quemados que los revivo!! pero yo quiero uno !!
> 
> buenisimo saber que son lo que venden, capaz me encargo uno


 

Para ser exacto son 4 fallecidos, fijate que en otras paginas esta maas barato aun, yo los compre a ese vendedor porque esta a cuadras de donde vivo, y me evito todo eso del pedido , deposito bancario y esperar que llegue,


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> . . . en el primer video se debe de usar uno de cada coor y un micro ...o capaz que ni micro....pero de verdad buenisimo!



Un projector laser economico, debe de usar varios laser de colores.

Un projector laser profesional (y me refiero a imagenes complejas en movimiento), utiliza un laser: dividen el haz y los hacen pasar por distintos cristales; que oscilan a una frecuencia determinada; y asi obtienen los colores primarios para crear la imagen.



Meliklos dijo:


> . . . yo quiero uno !!
> buenisimo saber que son lo que venden, capaz me encargo uno



En mi localida se consigue el laser rojo, ahora que veo que ya venden el laser verde, tendre que darle una vuelta a los almacenes de mi ciudad, ojala pueda conseguirlo.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Un projector laser economico, debe de usar varios laser de colores.
> 
> Un projector laser profesional (y me refiero a imagenes complejas en movimiento), utiliza un laser: dividen el haz y los hacen pasar por distintos cristales; que oscilan a una frecuencia determinada; y asi obtienen los colores primarios para crear la imagen.


 
Los lasers de proyeccion pro usan lo denominado Scanner XY, a base de galvanometros, controlados por PC , DMX o Microprocesador, incluso por audio.

Usan un solo haz, y los RGB utilizan lasers verde, azul y rojo.

Para poder lograr imagenes se usa lasers intermitentes .

En este video se observa como funciona el Scanner XY, 



 
Aca una imagen de los galvos.


Saludos!!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Los lasers de proyeccion pro . . .



Pipa09, yo no me refiero a ese tipo de imagenes: yo puedo hacer figuras similares con motorcitos DC para walkman (asi se hacen las figuras de mi primer mensaje).

Yo me refiero a imagenes en movimiento por ejemplo: una persona caminando y a colores, eso si es una imagen compleja en movimiento. El dispositivo projecta la imagen como el TRC, a la distancia que lo requieran. Eso fue pasado por un noticiero, para una celebracion en un pais $ $ $ desarrollado $ $ $; no me pregunte cual o cuando, no lo recuerdo pero si recuerdo la explicacion del funcionamiento.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Pipa09, yo no me refiero a ese tipo de imagenes: yo puedo hacer figuras similares con motorcitos DC para walkman (asi se hacen las figuras de mi primer mensaje).


 
Ah Ah Ah, perdon por el mal entendido Mandra! 

Esos efectos son los que se logran al enfrentar los dos espejos girando en algulos y a distintas velocidades y sentido, son bastantes los efectos logrados. como los controlas alos efectos esos?


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

sjuan dijo:


> . . . y  quede intrigado por que no se como funciona . . .


 


fernandob dijo:


> es como un proyector, luego las luces o efectos anda a saber, capaz que ni leds tiene . . .





pipa09 dijo:


> Los efectos esos se logran con una punta que viene con los punteros . . .





pipa09 dijo:


> . . . como los controlas alos efectos esos?



Ya saben cual laser usar, de los tres sistemas . . . ahora les explicare un metodo para dirigir el rayo.

_*Ingredientes:*_



 _1 espejito (10mm*10mm o 15mm*15mm)._
_ 1 imancito de audifono._
_ 1 resorte._
_ 1 solenoide para el plano X._
_ 1 solenoide para el plano Y._
_ Soporte para el "cabezal"._
 *Preparacion:*

El "cabezal" de proyeccion se arma con pegante instantaneo asi: espejo, iman, resorte, soporte. Ubique los solenoides y apuntando al espejo: uno debajo (Y) y el otro de lado (X) del espejo, como si formaran un plano cartesiano imaginario.
Para controlar los solenoides, puede emplear dos VCOs (por ejemplo, el 555): segun la frecuencia que apliquen a los solenoides, el cabezal vibra y dirige el haz de luz que impacta en la pared o tela blanca. El efecto POV produce la figura que vemos.

Crear un proyector laser es muy facil, solo requiere imaginacion para planificar el montaje y los graficos polares de una calculadora Casio FX-9700GE.


----------



## sjuan (Dic 10, 2010)

esta muy buena esa idea creo que  entiendo el principio  pero seria mejor imagenes


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

Sjuan, tan solo hasta hoy vi el video de su mensaje, y yo no creo que ese video corresponda a un laser.
La explicacion es muy sencilla, para *dibujar un punto* en la cordenada 1,1 y *luego saltar* para *dibujar otro punto* en la cordenada 10,10 se debe apagar el laser: sino lo hace entonces dibuja una linea. El procedimiento se repite cuantos puntos tenga que dibujar.
Los puntos del video son continuos y no se ve el parpadeo que se produce al dibujar tantos puntos; como si se ve el parpadeo al grabar (filmar) la imagen reproducida en un televisor.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 11, 2010)

Sjuan, el efecto logrado en el primer video, subido por ti, se hace con dos ruedas de prismas diminutos, la cual una es fija, y la otra al girar 360 grados, diverge los haces, si miras el link que subi en el mensaje numero 5, veras de lo que hablo.

El equipo que hace eso gira los prismas por medio de un paso a paso, controlado por DMX. Los eh usado y visto en muchos lugares, a esos tanto como los Scann XY.

Saludos!


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Dic 11, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Sjuan, el efecto logrado en el primer video, subido por ti, se hace con dos ruedas de prismas diminutos, la cual una es fija, y la otra al girar 360 grados, diverge los haces, si miras el link que subi en el mensaje numero 5, veras de lo que hablo.
> 
> El equipo que hace eso gira los prismas por medio de un paso a paso, controlado por DMX. Los eh usado y visto en muchos lugares, a esos tanto como los Scann XY.
> 
> Saludos!



 bueno no estaba tan lejos de lo que pense que era.. sabia que usaban prismas pero no sabia como lo usaban.. gracias pipa ahora ya aprendi algo nuevo


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 11, 2010)

De nada Eli, si los encuentro donde estasn le subo fotos de esos mini prismas para que vean de que se trata!


----------



## sjuan (Dic 11, 2010)

entonces no crees que se pueda hacer con simples espejos?
por que no se donde conseguir uno de esoso prismas que hablas, de todas formas gracias por la info


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 11, 2010)

sjuan dijo:


> entonces no crees que se pueda hacer con simples espejos?
> por que no se donde conseguir uno de esoso prismas que hablas, de todas formas gracias por la info


 
Ese efecto en especial no se si se podra hacer con espejos, al menos no sin controlar con micros los galvos y el mism laser, y la punta esa ya viene con el laser al comprarlo, mira el link.

Ese puntero es comun en muchas paginas de ventas online, busca *pointer laser rain effect *en google y veras. a lo mejor en tu pais se consigue.

Saludos!


----------



## sjuan (Dic 11, 2010)

ey muchas gracias pero tengo mis dudas sobre comprar por internet, por los costos de envio y ademas es seguro?


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 11, 2010)

sjuan dijo:


> ey muchas gracias pero tengo mis dudas sobre comprar por internet, por los costos de envio y ademas es seguro?


 
Hasta ahora yo no eh tenido problemas, trata de buscar ventas contrareembolso, son pocos los que lo hacen pero pagas cuando recibis.

Trata de ver las calificaciones del vendedor antes de comprar, o busca uno cerca de tu domicilio y asi retirar en el local.

suerte!!


----------



## sjuan (Dic 11, 2010)

gracias otra vez


----------



## lucasjesus (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola chicos... Estuve leyendo y la solucion q se me ocurre para proyectar el laser en la pared por ejemplo es el siguiente.
 En un eje vertical conectado a un motor podemos colocar un espejo de manera q laser impacte en el y al girar nos produzca una linea en la pared. Para el movimiento vertical lo mismo con otro motor o mejor aun con una serie de engranajes conectados al primer motor, de manera q nos ahorremos el trabajo de sincronizarlos.
Nos queda un espejo  giratorio sobre un eje vertical y otro enfrentado sobre un eje horizontal, obviamente el montado sobre una palataforma firme.. Se me ocurre sin calcular nada q el el espejo vertical debe girar mucho mas lento q el horizontal una diez veces menos (despues saco la cuante)... 
Todo esto solo nos debe generar en la pared un cuadro sin baches, es decir una especie de pantalla completa...
El laser debe estar conectado a un pic q controle cuando debe encender y apagar...
para hacer efectos sencillos no creo q sea demaciado complicado, el tema seria ver como proyectar imagenes mas complejas....
Me voy a comer... Escucho ideas... Mejor dicho... Leo ideas...
Un abrazo...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 12, 2010)

lucasjesus dijo:


> Hola chicos... Estuve leyendo y la solucion q se me ocurre para proyectar el laser en la pared por ejemplo es el siguiente.
> En un eje vertical conectado a un motor podemos colocar un espejo de manera q laser impacte en el y al girar nos produzca una linea en la pared. Para el movimiento vertical lo mismo con otro motor o mejor aun con una serie de engranajes conectados al primer motor, de manera q nos ahorremos el trabajo de sincronizarlos.
> Nos queda un espejo giratorio sobre un eje vertical y otro enfrentado sobre un eje horizontal, obviamente el montado sobre una palataforma firme.. Se me ocurre sin calcular nada q el el espejo vertical debe girar mucho mas lento q el horizontal una diez veces menos (despues saco la cuante)...
> Todo esto solo nos debe generar en la pared un cuadro sin baches, es decir una especie de pantalla completa...
> ...


 
Algo como esto es lo que se te ocurre?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/funciona-laser-multipuntos-48112/#post412377


----------



## lucasjesus (Dic 12, 2010)

Mas o menos... Lo q yo digo lleva motores q giran continuamente... El q esta en la foto es una especie de servo q va y vuelve... A lo q yo me refiero es mas similar a un sistema de barrido de tv... Y lo ideal seria aprovechar la porcion utilizable con un pic y meter puntos o incluso una imagen... El tema esta en q no sabria como diseñar el programa del pic para q lo pueda menejar desde la pc...


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 12, 2010)

lucasjesus dijo:


> . . . A lo q yo me refiero es mas similar a un sistema de *barrido de tv* . . .



Los TRC no usan motores con espejos para controlar la direccion del haz.

El sistema mas parecido a un proyector TRC, esta descrito en el siguiente mensaje:

Control de haz laser con solenoides.


----------



## lucasjesus (Dic 12, 2010)

Pienso q seria mas facil controlar lo q proyectamos por medio de un motor, de utilizar solenoides seria necesario utilizar formas de onda diente de sierra para alimentarlos e incluso renegaríamos con el tema de las fuerzas contra electromotrices q producen las bobinas...
Mi idea es hacerlo lo mas sencillo posible... Es mas facil poner un sensor q detecte en q zona esta el espejo, q crear una onda para controlar un solenoide...
De todas formas lo mas complicado y q estaría bueno pensemos en en como crear un soft q pueda decir al PIC q proyectar...


----------



## sjuan (Dic 12, 2010)

bueno ya hay algo de eso que dices aqui, pero yo no se programar pics


----------



## migu3lex (Abr 11, 2013)

hola compañeros!
yo tenia un láser como el del enlace, y resulta que un día se me calló al suelo y dejaron de haber tantos puntos como había, y descubrí que ese efecto lo hacia una pequeña lamina que si la enfocabas a algo que tuviese luz potente, salían varios destellos. y lo peor de todo vino cuando se me calló por segunda vez. en ese momento dejaron de verse los puntos, solo se veían el rojo y el verde. yo no quiero otro proyector láser, yo quiero arreglar ese.
¿donde puedo comprar la lamina que hace el efecto lluvia?
( para quien no lo sepa soy de Albacete, España)


----------



## fernandoae (May 30, 2013)

No son ni mil leds ni mil lasers, es una lamina como menciona el compañero. Pueden hacer algo parecido con los polarizadores que vienen atras de las pantallas lcd


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 30, 2013)

Cuando era un pibe jeje aramabamos este efecto de luces y mas o menos funcionaba asi perdonen lo burdo del dibujo. cuantas mas lentes y espejos tenia mas rayos de luz tenia. A los espejos estaban montados sobre una estructura (tipo parabolica) a un motor el efecto muy bueno.


----------



## hachimbala (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola,
Yo tengo uno como ese del primer vídeoy lo que hace esa proyección es un motor con unas laminitas pero ademas antes de ese motor va una lente.
Más tarde subire fotos.


----------

